# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Je vous saurais gre de

## adoc

Je vous saurais gr

----------


## Spiderkat

It's a polite and formal way to ask someone to do or not to do something, or to say how grateful you are, or how to say how unplaisant you are about something. 
Here's an example for each case:
- [i]je vous saurais gr

----------


## adoc

Thanks a bunch.  I sort of felt that it's a formal expression.  Is it possible to break it down?  What happens if you translate it literally into English? "I would like you to know that I enjoyed" or something like this?  Even if it sounds stupid, I'd like to get a better sense of it.

----------


## Spiderkat

I think that you try to translate it litterally you may have to use a different sentence depending on the case. 
I would be grateful for, I would be thankfull, it would be so kind of you, please do not do that, and so on.

----------


## adoc

gotcha, thnx

----------


## LilythOvidius

[quote="Spiderkat"]
- si vous pouviez me renseigner [i]je vous en saurais gr

----------

